# Plant ID please



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

So I had this cool floating plant( light green stuff at the top right) in my tank at one time & never knew the name of it.Think I was told oak leaf water sprite. But research tells me that it not. This is the best pic I have of it as I no longer have any and would like to find some more of it if possible. Any clues?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oakleaf Watersprite also known as Indian Fern Scientifically known as Ceratopteris cornuta PlantGeek.net - Ceratopteris cornuta
Let me know if you find some, they look really nice


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for verifying that, guess I shoulda researched a lil more but got lazy about it  all the pix I was finding on oak leaf water sprite was showing regular water sprite or what appeared to be thinner leaves. Definitely bookmarking that website. Yes it is a cool floating plant with great looking roots and my Bettas loved this stuff. I had gotten rid of it cause it grew very big & unGodly fast as a floating plant and multiplied twice as fast as it grew, not so fast growing it it's planted, but I definitely want some more for the bettas. I will let you know if I find some. Originally got it from one of the employees from IPU but she has moved out of the province. Gave a bunch to one of the members on here and don't remember who it was lol


----------

